# Anwar El Ghazi



## Chrissonero (19 Maggio 2015)

ciao ragazzi: 

Anwar e un attacante che gioca sulla destra, olandese di origini marrochini di solo 20 anni e 188 cm in forza al Ajax, giocatore molto molto veloce e potente ma che a differenza del nostro Niang sa anche usare la testa e i piedi e anche molto disciplinato tatticamente, altro ragazzo su cui puntare del sicuro investimento che conosce anche molto bene Jap Stam, e già nel mirino del United e Bayern monaco.

Credo il futuro sia metere ragazzi di questo potenziale, anche come Mastour, Depay, El Sharawy o lo stesso Niang insieme a campioni come Zlatan altro che insistere sulla linea dei Destro e Inmobile..

Cosa mi dicono?


----------



## ralf (19 Maggio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> ciao ragazzi:
> 
> Anwar e un attacante che gioca sulla destra, olandese di origini marrochini di solo 20 anni e 188 cm in forza al Ajax, giocatore molto molto veloce e potente ma che a differenza del nostro Niang sa anche usare la testa e i piedi e anche molto disciplinato tatticamente, altro ragazzo su cui puntare del sicuro investimento che conosce anche molto bene Jap Stam, e già nel mirino del United e Bayern monaco.
> 
> ...



Meglio kishna,El Ghazi mi sembra un tantino sopravvalutato.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Agosto 2015)

4 gol in 2 partite , ci avevi visto lunghissimo


----------



## Renegade (17 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION] ti faccio i complimenti per come tieni viva questa sezione. Il talent scout di MW. El Ghazi mi piace come mi piace Kishna. Tra i due preferisco il secondo ma anche il primo promette benissimo.


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION] ti faccio i complimenti per come tieni viva questa sezione. Il talent scout di MW. El Ghazi mi piace come mi piace Kishna. Tra i due preferisco il secondo ma anche il primo promette benissimo.



Grazie, per me è un piacere leggere, veder e segnalare i giovani in questa sezione, sono tanti i dettagli


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Ottobre 2015)

Grande inizio di stagione, in questo momento in olanda dopo Depay c'e lui.. fa la differenza facile facile, potenziale da fenomeno


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2016)

Le migliori giocate di El Ghazi


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Gennaio 2016)

Certo i difensori olandesi sembrano un po' rilassati.. cmq questo ragazzo e molto forte e si vede.. tutto potenza e velocità sarebbe un uppgrade clamoroso rispetto a Honda.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Gennaio 2016)

Ricordiamo, però, che è un'ala destra. In un 4-4-2 non avrebbe molto senso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Gennaio 2016)

E prendiamolo sto ghazi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Gennaio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ricordiamo, però, che è un'ala destra. In un 4-4-2 non avrebbe molto senso.



Dal filmato mi pare che giochi in un 433, ma indubbiamente è adatto anche nel 442, ovviamente con caratteristiche offensive, se vogliamo uno che copra la zona va bene anche Honda, noi abbiamo bisogno di qualità offensiva.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Dal filmato mi pare che giochi in un 433, ma indubbiamente è adatto anche nel 442, ovviamente con caratteristiche offensive, se vogliamo uno che copra la zona va bene anche Honda, noi abbiamo bisogno di qualità offensiva.


Sì, gioca in un 4-3-3. Tra ala ed esterno di centrocampo, però, c'è una differenza fondamentale; io adesso non so se sia capace di adattarsi anche come laterale di centrocampo, però giocare con due centrocampisti alle spalle e tre c'è una bella differenza.


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Gennaio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, gioca in un 4-3-3. Tra ala ed esterno di centrocampo, però, c'è una differenza fondamentale; io adesso non so se sia capace di adattarsi anche come laterale di centrocampo, però giocare con due centrocampisti alle spalle e tre c'è una bella differenza.



Sicuramente tatticamente sarebbe da lavorare, anche io credo avreve bisogno di un po' tempo.. cmq anche cosi rispetto a Honda o Cerci e molto meglio.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Gennaio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, gioca in un 4-3-3. Tra ala ed esterno di centrocampo, però, c'è una differenza fondamentale; io adesso non so se sia capace di adattarsi anche come laterale di centrocampo, però giocare con due centrocampisti alle spalle e tre c'è una bella differenza.



Nel 442 sicuramente in fase di impostazione sarebbe avvantaggiato, subendo meno la marcatura dei difensori,
in fase di copertura è evidente che avrebbe grosse lacune dato sia il campionato da cui proviene sia l'età, ma considerato la scarsezza dei nostri terzini e dei centrocampisti centrali ci mancherebbe che non riuscissero almeno a dargli copertura.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Nel 442 sicuramente in fase di impostazione sarebbe avvantaggiato, subendo meno la marcatura dei difensori,
> in fase di copertura è evidente che avrebbe grosse lacune dato sia il campionato da cui proviene sia l'età, ma considerato la scarsezza dei nostri terzini e dei centrocampisti centrali ci mancherebbe che non riuscissero almeno a dargli copertura.


Vabbe, queste poi sono disquisizioni meramente tecniche, perché attualmente ci gioca Honda e probabilmente ci giocherà Boateng, quindi El Ghazi sarebbe un upgrade in ogni caso.


----------



## mèuris (15 Gennaio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, gioca in un 4-3-3. Tra ala ed esterno di centrocampo, però, c'è una differenza fondamentale; io adesso non so se sia capace di adattarsi anche come laterale di centrocampo, però giocare con due centrocampisti alle spalle e tre c'è una bella differenza.



In effetti, anche a me, per quanto ho avuto modo di vedere,sembra da testare in un 4-4-2. Non sembrerebbe proprio la classica ala-tornante. Quello che,negli spezzoni che ho visto in eredivisie e nei filmati su YouTube, non sono riuscito a capire molto bene è quanta predisposizione abbia al cross. Penso che sia un aspetto importante, perché l'esterno di un 4-3-3 può anche avere minore familiarità con questo fondamentale, ma per un'ala, in un 4-4-2, è una caratteristica importante. 

In ogni caso, l'importante sarebbe prenderlo,intanto, perché è forte davvero.


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Ottobre 2016)

In questo fine settimana è scoppiato ufficialmente il caso El Ghazi, escluso a tempo indeterminato dalla rosa della prima squadra dei Lancieri a causa del suo comportamento nell'allenamento di venerdì, con vista sul match di campionato giocato ieri...

Da provarci almeno in prestito?


----------



## Jino (31 Ottobre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> In questo fine settimana è scoppiato ufficialmente il caso El Ghazi, escluso a tempo indeterminato dalla rosa della prima squadra dei Lancieri a causa del suo comportamento nell'allenamento di venerdì, con vista sul match di campionato giocato ieri...
> 
> Da provarci almeno in prestito?



Ti sei risposto sopra, se questo è fuori perchè si comporta male cosa ce ne facciamo noi di grazia di una testa matta?


----------



## juventino (31 Ottobre 2016)

Ennesima testa calda, per una squadra che vuole tornare grande questa gente è da evitare.


----------



## Chrissonero (31 Ottobre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ti sei risposto sopra, se questo è fuori perchè si comporta male cosa ce ne facciamo noi di grazia di una testa matta?



In quel ruolo oggi abbiamo una sola alternativa, si chiama Keisuke Honda...

Un prestito di 6 mesi con diritto secondo io non sarebbe una cosa assurda, sembra un testa calda ma parliamo sempre di un 96 con grande potenzialità, anche Niang un 94 sembrava senza soluzione, oggi è molto importante per il Milan.


----------



## ralf (8 Dicembre 2016)

Golasso contro lo Standard Liegi.


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Dicembre 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> Golasso contro lo Standard Liegi.



Almeno per sei mesi un bel prestito con opzione io proverei questo ragazzo, da noi sarebbe una importante alternativa per Suso e Niang.


----------



## ralf (14 Gennaio 2017)

In Olanda danno per fatto il suo passaggio al Lille per 7M.


----------



## Djici (14 Gennaio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> In Olanda danno per fatto il suo passaggio al Lille per 7M.



lo vendono ad un prezzo incredibilmente basso... costa meno di Orsolini ma lui e gia pronto (magari l'italiano diventa dieci volte piu forte ma ad OGGI il confronto non regge)


----------

